# Book: "How to Hot Rod Your Fender Amp"



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Click to LOOK INSIDE" does not work...it came with the image. 









How to Hot Rod Your Fender Amp: Modifying your Amplifier for Magical Tone: Amazon.ca: Jeffrey Falla, Aurora Johnson: Books

I just purchased this book and received it yesterday.

I don't intend to mod any amps specifically, but the book has some good information about amp electronics in general. Not that expensive...... and excellent pics.

Just wanted to share.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good read for those that may like to do some minor tweaking


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

They sell this book at Chapters/Indigo and Long And McQuade...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

greco said:


> "Click to LOOK INSIDE" does not work...it came with the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this! Looks like a good read.



jimihendrix said:


> They sell this book at Chapters/Indigo and Long And McQuade...


I might just stop by tonight and see if it's in stock!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

greco said:


> I don't intend to mod any amps specifically, but the book has some good information about amp electronics in general. Not that expensive...... and excellent pics.


Do you have magical tone now? If not, I think you should mod.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an orange and black Roland Cube 60 with magical tone.

Cheers

Dave


----------

